# Honey drink



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking for a ballpark amount of honey to add to a non alcoholic beverage as a sweetener. It will be carbonated. I'm thinking lemon and ginger in it, too.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Throw some alcohol in it and I'll be right down to test a while lot of potential combinations.

Does sound like a tasty drink, even without the booze.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

depends how sweet you want it to be. For a standard water bottle, I remove a swig of water and squeeze in about a teaspoon or two of honey, and that is pretty tasty to me.


----------

